# Wonder and Whisper



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay...here are some pics I took of the girls this morning!

Wonder:









Wonder's mug shot:









Whisper(couldn't get a better side shot than this...she wasn't being very cooperative):









Whisper's mug shot:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are just adorable. They both have such a cute face.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww how cute!!! LOVE those ears!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just so pretty!!!!!! I love the ears


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwwww!! What sweet babies!! Congrats again . They are so precious!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very cute - congrats!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awww.... they are very cute.


----------

